# What to do after treatment has failed?



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi all,

We were undergoing treatment using egg donation, as I had a prem menopause. Unfortunately, on the day the donor person only had 5 eggs and so we couldnt go ahead. Obviously we were gutted, not just for us, but for the donor person too. On the pragmatic side, I need to lose more weight to be healthy, and this does give us more time. 

However, now we dont really know what to do next. There was a mix up at the clinic (Care in Notts), and they 'lost' our money, which caused us lots of extra financial problems at a time when we could have done without them. Its made me lose a little bit of confidence in them I have to say - they arent always great at ringing back - and after the treatment didnt go ahead I didnt speak to a nurse for about another 10 days, so didnt know whether I should have kept taking the HRT I was on to prepare myself for the egg transfer. As it happens, I stopped taking it, then when I spoke to a nurse she said I should have taken it for a week after! 

As I am mixed race, we are expecting a long wait for another donor, and so we dont know whether we should be registering with another clinic as well to increase our chances, if so which one, whether we should be considering going abroad, and whether we can advertise for a donor? 

I know there is a lot there, and it may not make sense....I just needed to get it out!

Rachel x


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

H Rachel

Sorry to read your post, I can understand how you must be feeling about your currently clinic, doesn't really give confidence.

I would really really recommend, going abroad for ED, I went to Spain, there isn't waiting lists and I am sure they could match you here alot quicker than the UK, sorry I don't know about other countries, I am sure some-one will answer.  But I definately recommend Spain.

Hope this helps

MARTEEN


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Marteen,

We are definitely seriously considering going abroad. Really it was the ethical issues (women being exploited etc), that deterred us before, but actually that was never something that applied to Spain, as they seem to have quite high profile campaigns around egg donation. I have been looking at South Africa lately - but need to do more research before I'm sure of the ethical issues!

Rachel xx


----------

